# 13 y/o Playing Rondo Alla Turka Blindfolded



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

These type of videos are always funny to watch because typically, the talent isn't all that great. The boy is very sincere and his goal to play Moonlight Sonata on the moon is great, but I think he plays this too fast and he can't keep up with himself.

Thoughts?


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

But it's REALLY good for only having been playing for four years and doing it blindfolded! Are we sending the right message to our youth with videos like this? To learn to be a showman above being an Artist?


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

I agree a bit too fast but maybe that was intentional to impress the audience. He may be another kettle of fish in concert hall.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I think I like his drumming better:


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Dan Ante said:


> I agree a bit too fast but maybe that was intentional to impress the audience. He may be another kettle of fish in concert hall.


Very good point!!!!


----------



## arcimboldo (Mar 15, 2019)

honestly its not that impressive , you can see plenty of children on Youtube playing plenty of different pieces which just shows its not that special if children can do it and many of them , if he could create something really good that would be much more impressive but it seems like just playing instruments at a young age is not such big of a deal


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I compare his version to Lang Lang's; they are similar takes I think.


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

arcimboldo said:


> honestly its not that impressive , you can see plenty of children on Youtube playing plenty of different pieces which just shows its not that special if children can do it and many of them , if he could create something really good that would be much more impressive but it seems like just playing instruments at a young age is not such big of a deal


You say create do you mean compose? Yes there are other children doing similar things on YT whereas you may not be impressed I am.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Dan Ante said:


> You say create do you mean compose? Yes there are other children doing similar things on YT whereas you may not be impressed I am.


I don't think this child in particular is deserving of "The Word's Best" title that he won on CBS' show "The World's Best".

There are many kids that could outplay him, I think.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

His dream is to compose film scores, here is him doing a montage of film music: I think he sounds much better doing this than Classical. He also wants to be a concert pianists, he can achieve that goal with the right teachers that I'm sure he'll be getting.


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I don't think this child in particular is deserving of "The Word's Best" title that he won on CBS' show "The World's Best".
> 
> There are many kids that could outplay him, I think.


Could you do that at his age?


----------



## arcimboldo (Mar 15, 2019)

Dan Ante said:


> Could you do that at his age?


the whole point is that there are many else who can and that it is not special , for that not impressive 
as i said it would be impressive and special if he could compose something good and create something in any way but he is just playing something that was already composed while many other children do the same thing and succeed in it which shows that it is not complicated


----------



## AeolianStrains (Apr 4, 2018)

Dan Ante said:


> Could you do that at his age?


What's the logic there? Just because one person isn't better than him doesn't mean he's the best. In fact, he could be in the top .01%, but .01% of 7.5 billion is still 750 thousand.

There's nothing wrong with noting that TV shows featuring the "best in the world" don't really select the best in the world. That doesn't always make for good TV, and none of this means the kid is talentless.


----------



## Haydn70 (Jan 8, 2017)

Showbiz crapola.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Dan Ante said:


> Could you do that at his age?


No, but I've been composing my own music since I was in the 5th grade.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

arcimboldo said:


> the whole point is that there are many else who can and that it is not special , for that not impressive
> as i said it would be impressive and special if he could compose something good and create something in any way but he is just playing something that was already composed while many other children do the same thing and succeed in it which shows that it is not complicated


I think a unique interpretation that wows crowds would be satisfactory as well; kind of like how Gould took over the world, not with antics, but his profound technique and philosophy towards interpretation of works.


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

arcimboldo said:


> the whole point is that there are many else who can and that it is not special , for that not impressive
> as i said it would be impressive and special if he could compose something good and create something in any way but he is just playing something that was already composed while many other children do the same thing and succeed in it which shows that it is not complicated


There are many? Really just how many, the ones on YT would 'I suggest' be a very low percentage of children studying music, at this stage of his journey he has demonstrated his dexterity and technical ability, the means to present his own interpretation will come later as he matures. Now I accept that you and maybe others don't find it impressive but I do and applaud him (and others like him) for what he has achieved. I take it you are a fully fledged pianist?


----------



## arcimboldo (Mar 15, 2019)

Dan Ante said:


> There are many? Really just how many, the ones on YT would 'I suggest' be a very low percentage of children studying music, at this stage of his journey he has demonstrated his dexterity and technical ability, the means to present his own interpretation will come later as he matures. Now I accept that you and maybe others don't find it impressive but I do and applaud him (and others like him) for what he has achieved. I take it you are a fully fledged pianist?


there are plenty videos of children like him on youtube and obviously there are many more who does not post videos on youtube , what kind of question is this "really just how many" anyways ? you can just search it up on youtube and see there are many its not something to count or anything 
and again you target some one here asking him of his abilities in this subject which is really unrelated to the point you are trying to make which is why this child is impressive , anyways I am not in to playing instruments or any music related subjects I am more into painting and drawing since you got personal but it does not matter because I already told you why I think it is not impressive something that any one could examine which is simply how common a child "prodigy" instrument player , to notice that you don't have to be a "fully fledged pianist" 
also not sure exactly what you meant by the low percentage thing , if you mean it in the sense of the children playing music on youtube are just a low percentage of children studying music it just says that there are plenty more ?


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2019)

Reducing music to a stunt is disgusting.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I was able to play Rondo Alla Turca with eyes closed at 15. I had zero feel for music back then, as with that kid. It isn't that hard since there are very few times your hands are repositioned or jump to further positions. Speed is irrelevant. Playing Chopin's Op. 9 No. 2 Nocturne would be more impressive blindfolded even though it is slower.

Hey, I found a video hy a 12 year old blindfolded


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

arcimboldo said:


> there are plenty videos of children like him on youtube and obviously there are many more who does not post videos on youtube , what kind of question is this "really just how many" anyways ? you can just search it up on youtube and see there are many its not something to count or anything
> and again you target some one here asking him of his abilities in this subject which is really unrelated to the point you are trying to make which is why this child is impressive , anyways I am not in to playing instruments or any music related subjects I am more into painting and drawing since you got personal but it does not matter because I already told you why I think it is not impressive something that any one could examine which is simply how common a child "prodigy" instrument player , to notice that you don't have to be a "fully fledged pianist"
> also not sure exactly what you meant by the low percentage thing , if you mean it in the sense of the children playing music on youtube are just a low percentage of children studying music it just says that there are plenty more ?


Let me put it another way: 
Compared to the number of children studying world wide the number that post on YT or are capable of playing to this standard at this age is so small perhaps only 0.0001% or less, obviously that is a guess, so it is not a common achievement, I have never come across a child that could do this so to me it is impressive.
I did not target anyone, I quoted you and asked if you were a fully fledged pianist and that is completely relevant, if you were you would appreciate the amount of dedication and time involved to get to this point, you say "I am not in to playing instruments or any music related subjects"
This explains why you do not appreciate what is involved.
The fact that it was posted on YT brought it to our attention does that makes it detrimental to the music world, well not for me.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Dan Ante:

I think he's doing a good job considering his situation, but the media is trying to sell him for more than what he is. He really lacks a lot of feel in the video above, but he's better in others.

He's good, but not the words best Child Pianist.

Also, parading him around with these parlor tricks is irritating; mainstream America needs it to keep interested in Classical Music though, perhaps.


----------



## Schoenberg (Oct 15, 2018)

Perhaps he really is the best child classical musician... that is willing to disrespect and sodomize music so blatantly.


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Dan Ante:
> 
> I think he's doing a good job considering his situation, but the media is trying to sell him for more than what he is. He really lacks a lot of feel in the video above, but he's better in others.
> 
> ...


Captain I am not concerned with what the media get up to or his drum performance I am concerned only with his rendition of Rondo Alla Turka perhaps I should have made that clear sorry. I have not said he is the best just that his performance impressed me.:tiphat:


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Schoenberg said:


> Perhaps he really is the best child classical musician... that is willing to disrespect and sodomize music so blatantly.


However, he does come off as really genuine and he probably doesn't fully understand what's being asked of him with these parlor tricks; he is still very young after all and experiencing so much fame so quickly.

His modesty is commendable, and does not feel coerced in the least, he seems to truly love music. I have faith he will put in the time to become much better, and the tricks will have to go in concert halls and I doubt he could tour doing the tricks he did on TV to satisfy a mainstream audience.


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

Captainnumber36 said:


> However, he does come off as really genuine and he probably doesn't fully understand what's being asked of him with these parlor tricks; he is still very young after all and experiencing so much fame so quickly.
> 
> His modesty is commendable, and does not feel coerced in the least, he seems to truly love music. I have faith he will put in the time to become much better, and the tricks will have to go in concert halls and I doubt he could tour doing the tricks he did on TV to satisfy a mainstream audience.


Bravo, It amazes me that we have knockers alive and posting on our classical music forum can they not see beyond the hype???
"_disrespect and sodomize music_" what on earth prompted that remark as you say Captain "he seems to truly love music" Come on you jokers don't belittle him if you can do better show us otherwise belt up.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Dan Ante said:


> Bravo, It amazes me that we have knockers alive and posting on our classical music forum can they not see beyond the hype???
> "_disrespect and sodomize music_" what on earth prompted that remark as you say Captain "he seems to truly love music" Come on you jokers don't belittle him if you can do better show us otherwise belt up.


I do think in some senses he is disrespecting the music, but I don't think he fully realizes it yet. It's probably TV that's making him do all that absurd nonsense.

I don't think people have to be able to do better to have an opinion either.


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I do think in some senses he is disrespecting the music, but I don't think he fully realizes it yet. It's probably TV that's making him do all that absurd nonsense.
> 
> I don't think people have to be able to do better to have an opinion either.


How is he disrespecting the music? Come on do not blame him he was perhaps being used but he is 13 for heaven sake. OK my remark on jokers doing better was a bit on the nose but it is so easy to criticise when you are on line…


----------



## arcimboldo (Mar 15, 2019)

Dan Ante said:


> Let me put it another way:
> Compared to the number of children studying world wide the number that post on YT or are capable of playing to this standard at this age is so small perhaps only 0.0001% or less, obviously that is a guess, so it is not a common achievement, I have never come across a child that could do this so to me it is impressive.
> I did not target anyone, I quoted you and asked if you were a fully fledged pianist and that is completely relevant, if you were you would appreciate the amount of dedication and time involved to get to this point, you say "I am not in to playing instruments or any music related subjects"
> This explains why you do not appreciate what is involved.
> The fact that it was posted on YT brought it to our attention does that makes it detrimental to the music world, well not for me.


of course I am aware of the hard work of the person to reach this abilities but it remains still not impressive because the results are just technical , and it is not such a hard thing to learn in the technical sense apparently for the fact that many other children are able to do the same technical things , of course the percentage of them will be low compared to the percentage of people in the world it is a very specific thing , yet the fact is that you can see hundreds of them on youtube alone shows clearly that that technical ability is very possible at child instrument players , I think it also highly depends on the parents and the path of studying they get their children 
so without the technicality of the subject there is no real sense of "creation" to him , just showing those technical abilities in a way of a stunt on the Ellen show ...


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Impressive young talent… and he doesn’t seem phased by all the media hoopla and being at the center of attention. It looks like he might go in the direction of composing or arranging, doing things on a rather large scale rather than focusing on classical music. Look at all the media resources that are being made available to him. So he’s attracting huge attention and let’s hope he can follow through and fully develop his talents.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Thoughts?
> ]


What I got most out of that has to do with the interviewer, her slightly condescending manner, and the absence of warmth, or vulnerability. Maybe that's how people are with each other, or adults are with teenagers, in the U.S.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Mandryka said:


> What I got most out of that has to do with the interviewer, her slightly condescending manner, and the absence of warmth, or vulnerability. Maybe that's how people are with each other, or adults are with teenagers, in the U.S.


I think she's fairly kind and empathic.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Isn't it interesting that while several Indian children in America learn an instrument, there seems to be a lack of professional ones in Classical? The Chinese seem to dominate this field as far as Asian Cultures go.


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

arcimboldo said:


> of course I am aware of the hard work of the person to reach this abilities but it remains still not impressive because the results are just technical , ...


Just technical eh That says it all don't you realise that without a sound technical base you will never be a good classical musician.


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

It’s a pity they chose the Rondo, a crowdpleaser and almost a novelty piece. Bound to impress.


----------



## AeolianStrains (Apr 4, 2018)

Watching the video again makes me appreciate the repeats all the more.

Also, this kid's Moonlight 3rd movement is much, much better than his Rondo, even considering blindfoldedness:






Still, I want a full song, not some hacked version.


----------



## Eva Yojimbo (Jan 30, 2016)

Child virtuosos in classical are a dime a dozen, in large part because children's brains are extremely elastic and it's much easier for them to obtain the muscle memory to perform pieces that only require such memorization. So I don't find this/him impressive. Someone like Joey Alexander is another matter entirely: 




Here's a kid doing brilliant improvisation over perhaps the most notoriously difficult jazz piece in existence. That requires much more than just muscle memory, that requires real creative intelligence the likes of which few adults possess, much less children his age.


----------



## arcimboldo (Mar 15, 2019)

Dan Ante said:


> Just technical eh That says it all don't you realise that without a sound technical base you will never be a good classical musician.


no I do and as I said i just think that the technical aspect of it is not impressive because of the fact that you can see hundreds of children who managed that technical part , children ...


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Eva Yojimbo said:


> Child virtuosos in classical are a dime a dozen, in large part because children's brains are extremely elastic and it's much easier for them to obtain the muscle memory to perform pieces that only require such memorization. So I don't find this/him impressive. Someone like Joey Alexander is another matter entirely:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I've heard this young man. I consider him a genius and love everything I've heard from him. Listen to him play John Coltrane's "Giant Steps," it's fantastic. I think he's far more talented than Mr. Alla Turca.


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

arcimboldo said:


> no I do and as I said i just think that the technical aspect of it is not impressive because of the fact that you can see hundreds of children who managed that technical part , children ...


For every one that you see on YT there will be hundreds that can not play at that level , The ones that I have seen on YT doing this sort of thing impress me so that is where I stand and not wishing to repeat myself I will leave it at that.


----------



## skim1124 (Mar 6, 2019)

Larkenfield said:


> I've heard this young man. I consider him a genius and love everything I've heard from him. Listen to him play John Coltrane's "Giant Steps," it's fantastic. I think he's far more talented than Mr. Alla Turca.


Agree with you about Joey Alexander. To me, he's a genuine talent, not just a celebrity. There's nothing wrong with Alla Turca doing his thing on Ellen, but I would love to see more young talents who don't get to go on Ellen recognized, appreciated and supported.

Genuine question: I don't watch Ellen, but has she ever had young winners of violin/piano competitions on her show, even if they can't play blind-folded?


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

skim1124 said:


> Agree with you about Joey Alexander. To me, he's a genuine talent, not just a celebrity. There's nothing wrong with Alla Turca doing his thing on Ellen, but I would love to see more young talents who don't get to go on Ellen recognized, appreciated and supported.
> 
> Genuine question: I don't watch Ellen, but has she ever had young winners of violin/piano competitions on her show, even if they can't play blind-folded?


That's a good point, I don't think so.


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Blindfold? That's nuthin':


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

EdwardBast said:


> Blindfold? That's nuthin':


:lol::lol:If only that were real, that would make it so much better.


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

The set-up for the Python bit announced Sviatoslav Richter playing Tchaikovsky's Piano Concerto no. 1 while escaping from a sack, assisted by Rita. Its reality is beside the point. It's a satire on those who would turn musical performance into a circus act, like, for example, the clowns who blindfolded a 13 year old pianist.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

EdwardBast said:


> The set-up for the Python bit announced Sviatoslav Richter playing Tchaikovsky's Piano Concerto no. 1 while escaping from a sack, assisted by Rita. Its reality is beside the point. It's a satire on those who would turn musical performance into a circus act, like, for example, the clowns who blindfolded a 13 year old pianist.


Most performances of modern popular music are very much circus acts imho. With all the lights and dancing, it all has little to do with the music itself.


----------



## Eva Yojimbo (Jan 30, 2016)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Most performances of modern popular music are very much circus acts imho. With all the lights and dancing, it all has little to do with the music itself.


So we're equating dancing and theater with the circus now? Some artists see performing live as an opportunity to give the audience a visual as well as an aural experience. There's an art to performing just as there's an art to playing/singing. Of course, it's fine to just focus on the music too, but I don't see anything wrong with putting on a visual performance either.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Eva Yojimbo said:


> So we're equating dancing and theater with the circus now? Some artists see performing live as an opportunity to give the audience a visual as well as an aural experience. There's an art to performing just as there's an art to playing/singing. Of course, it's fine to just focus on the music too, but I don't see anything wrong with putting on a visual performance either.


At the expense of the music being live? I'm not discussing Ballet or Theater, I'm discussing modern pop shows.


----------



## Eva Yojimbo (Jan 30, 2016)

Captainnumber36 said:


> At the expense of the music being live? I'm not discussing Ballet or Theater, I'm discussing modern pop shows.


Many pop artists play/sing live while putting on the shows. It's not impossible to dance and sing at the same time, and most pop isn't terribly difficult to sing. Speaking of the circus, I'm reminded that Pink (who always sings live) actually did a circus-themed live show for her Funhouse tour:


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Eva Yojimbo said:


> Many pop artists play/sing live while putting on the shows. It's not impossible to dance and sing at the same time, and most pop isn't terribly difficult to sing. Speaking of the circus, I'm reminded that Pink (who always sings live) actually did a circus-themed live show for her Funhouse tour:


:lol:

I think the vast majority of them are lip synching, though. Pink isn't doing complex dance moves here, so the dancing is taking more of a backseat with her.


----------



## Eva Yojimbo (Jan 30, 2016)

Captainnumber36 said:


> :lol:
> 
> I think the vast majority of them are lip synching, though. Pink isn't doing complex dance moves here, so the dancing is taking more of a backseat with her.


It's not the "vast majority." I'd say it's some of them and only some of the time, and the some of the time is usually circumstantial. But I've seen enough live performances of pop acts where things go wrong and you can tell quickly they aren't lip syncing. As for Pink, she's done much more elaborate routines than that, including dancing while being suspended from the side of a building at the 2017 AMAs, and this memorable routine:


----------

